# هذة يمكن ان تكون حياتك.



## G.a.L.a.x.y (1 أبريل 2009)

اختى الحبيبه اخى الحبيب لكل الشباب تاموا معى ولنقف وقفه ​

تأمل يمكن اكون انا او انت هذا الشخص.....................






















































































تااااااااااااابع​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (1 أبريل 2009)




----------



## Alexander.t (1 أبريل 2009)

جميل جدا اختى كيريا


موضوع رائع

يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## BITAR (1 أبريل 2009)

*الحاله الوحيده ان تكون هذه هى حياتنا *
*والسبب الرئيسى *
*هو*
* ابتعادنا عن المسيح الرب*
*ولاكن*
* قربنا من المسيح له كل المجد*
* واتباع تعاليمه*
*اكيد سيكون*
*لنا طريق واحد*
*الى *
*السماء*
*حيث يكون المختارين*
*المدعون بدم المسيح*
*الذى بذل نفسه لاجلهم على خشبه الصليب*
*شكرا كيريا على هذا التأمل الرائع*​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (1 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل فعلا اختي الغاليه
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع جميل وموعظة
مرسي يا كركر
الرب يبارك في حياتك ويفرح قلبك​*


----------



## Fadie (1 أبريل 2009)

المسيح يعيننا لنكون جاهزين للوقوف امامه يوم الدينونة. الحقيقة التى لمستها بيدى و رأيتها بعينى، هى انه بدون المسيح فى حياتنا، فنحن اغبياء. اليوم تُؤخذ نفسك منك يا غبى!

شكراً كيريا على تذكيرك لنا باليوم دة


----------



## My Rock (1 أبريل 2009)

ليكن كُل منا قادر على إستعراض حياته أمام الأخرين دون خجل أو خوف
فهذا الذي أعطانا نعمة و بركة العيش في قربه, يستحق منا السلوك بحسب مشيئته..


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أبريل 2009)

رساله هامه جدا يا كيريا 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررسى على الرساله

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## sony_33 (1 أبريل 2009)

منتهى الجمال والروعة 
تسلم ايدك كريا
 لتكن رحمتك يارب​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى يا كيريا​


----------



## candy shop (1 أبريل 2009)

رووووووووووووووووووووعه ياكيريا 


موعظه جميله اوى

ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع جمييييييييل اوووووى يا كيرى
ميرسى ياحبيبتى تسلم ايدك 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أبريل 2009)

*كنت قريت القصه دي بنفس الصور من زمان

وانا صغير وعجبتني جدا ولسه فكرها لحد دلوقتي

شكرا ليكي كيريا علي موضوعك المهم

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## totty (2 أبريل 2009)

*قد ايه صعب الموقف ده

نفسى كلنا نكون جاهزين للوقت ده لان بجد حياتنا من غيره لا تسوى شىء

ميرسى يا كيريا رسالتك وصلت*​


----------



## صوت الرب (2 أبريل 2009)

موضوع رائع و مفيد جدا ...
أتمنى أن يستفيد منه جميع الأعضاء
و يعلنوا إيمانهم بالمسيح المخلص
ليس خوفا من الدينونة بل محبة لله الفادي
شكرا كيريا ... الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (2 أبريل 2009)

*أشكرك كيريا على هذا الموضوع الأكثر من رااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
لكى يتذكر كل منا أعمالة ويحاسب نفسة ويصلح حياتة ويعرف أن يسوع هو الطريق والحق والحياة
ولا نتعامل كالمرائيين حتى لا يقال لنا إذهبوا عنى ياملاعين
وحتى لا نسمع كلمة اليوم تؤخذ روحك منك ياغبى
بل يجب أن نستعد 
بالأعتراف بيسوع رب ومخلص
والتوبة عن خطايانا والإعتراف للكاهن والتناول من جسد الرب ودمة
والإبتعاد عن كل ما يسبب الخطية
وحفظ الحواس
العين من النظرة والسمع وحفظ اللسان وحفظ الأفكار والبعد عن الإدانة
والبعد عن كل ما يسبب عثرة لأخى
وبقرائة الكتاب المقدس
وصلاة الشكر لرب المجد
فعلا الوقت قريب
يجب أن نستعد
شكرا لكى كيريا​*


----------



## rana1981 (2 أبريل 2009)

رائع *جدا ورسالة مهمة لكا شخص فينا
شكرا حبيبتي​*


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (2 أبريل 2009)

*جميل جدا يا عزيزتي
والموضوع هام فعلا وياريت كل واحد يراجع نفسه​*


----------



## SALVATION (2 أبريل 2009)

_احكم يا اخى على نفسك قبل ان يحكموا عليك_
_روعه يا كيريا_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## max mike (2 أبريل 2009)

*قصة جميلة جدا يا كيريا

وعلى فكرة انا قريت الكتاب ده قبل كده*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (2 أبريل 2009)

*كيريا *
*شكرا لك لانه ارسلتي لي رابط الموضوع*

*بصراحة جميل جدا جدا .. ليكن سبب بركة لكثيرين*


----------



## mero_engel (2 أبريل 2009)

*فعلا محتاجين كلنا نتذكر اليوم دا *
*ميرسي حبيبتي بجد علي الموضوع القيم*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جمييييل ومفيد 

ثانكس يا كيريا ​


----------



## Rosetta (2 أبريل 2009)

*ما اجمله من موضوع يا كيريا ..
امنت بالمسيح ربي و الهي و مخلصي و سيدا على حياتي..

ربنا يحميكي كيريا موضوع متميز يستحق التقييم...​*


----------



## Ferrari (2 أبريل 2009)

شكراً ليكى اخت كيريا على الموضوع

الرب يغفر لنا كل خطايانا 

نحن المذنبين 

الرب يبارك كل اعمالِك
​


----------



## just member (2 أبريل 2009)

*رائع يا كيريا*
*ميرسى اكتير لها الموضوع الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
**​


----------



## M a r i a m (2 أبريل 2009)

رووووووووووووعة ياقمر 
تأمل جميل اوى​


----------



## ماريتا (2 أبريل 2009)

_موضوع هااااااايل يا كيريا_
_ميرسى ليكى جداااااااا_
_ربنا يباركك يا قمر_​


----------



## zezza (2 أبريل 2009)

روووووووووووووووووووووووعة يا كيريا 
بجد معبرة جدا جدا جدا خليتنى افكر و احسبها فى مخى 
ربنا يباركك يا قمر 
و شكرا لانك نبهتينى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك و يملاكى نعمة


----------



## ponponayah (2 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل جدااااا
ربنا عايزنا دايما مستعدين 
ميرسى كيريا على الموضوع الجميل 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (2 أبريل 2009)

موعظة ورسالة وتحذير مصور رائع اختنا الحبيبة كيريا 
موضوع مميز جدا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك الجميلة


----------



## tena_tntn (2 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا 
مرسي اخي كريا


----------



## tena_tntn (2 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا 
مرسي اختى كريا


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 أبريل 2009)

*ليعطنا الله نعمة أن نقف أمامة مغسولين بدمه الكريم متطهرين من رباطات الخطية 
ربنا يباركك كيريا على هذا الموضوع المميز​*


----------



## christianbible5 (2 أبريل 2009)

الرب يباركك اختي في الرب يسوع,

العدرا تحرسك من كل شر.


----------



## +bent el malek+ (2 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى جدا جدا للموضوع الهام جدا دة والجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (3 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع مهم جدا يكيريا ربنا يبارك حياتك ​*


----------



## ابن المصلوب (3 أبريل 2009)

شكرا كيريا


----------



## 200madona (3 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا على الرسالة الجميلة ياكيريا 

وربنا يبارك حياتك ونرجو المذيد​*


----------



## اكليل الشوك (3 أبريل 2009)

جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااااا كيريا ربنا يباركك


----------



## العجايبي (3 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااا
رساله موعضه لكل الناس
تسلم ايدك ربنا يباركك*


----------



## لي شربل (3 أبريل 2009)

*الرب يباركك كيريا ع ها الموضوع الحلو 

إن كان هادا ما يدور في عقلنا البشري المحدود

ونتألم منه وتتبكت ارواحنا للحظات فما بالنا بيوم الرب 

فلتبكي يا نفسي ع خطاياكي ولتسرعي بالتوبة اليومية

 لكي تستحقي ان تفكري في لقى الرب .

هادا الموضوع كيريا من رسايل الرب آلنا 

فالرب يستخدم كل الاشيا ليجذبنا آلو 

لهيك ما فينا غير ناخد مصابيحنا ونحاول ملؤها 

بالسهر والصوم والحياة الحقيقية في الرب بكل عمل صالح 

لكي نستحق أن نراه في يوم مجيئو ليدين الأرض .

الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الحلوة كتتتتييييير .*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (3 أبريل 2009)

elbatal 2010 قال:


> جميل جدا اختى كيريا
> 
> 
> موضوع رائع
> ...





*ميرسى اخى البطل لمرورك الجميل ربنا يباركك ويعوضك*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (3 أبريل 2009)

محامي مسيحي قال:


> موضوع جميل فعلا اختي الغاليه
> ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​





*ميرسى اخى محامى مسيحى  اخى الغالى لمرورك الجميل ربنا يباركك ويعوضك*


----------



## Mor Antonios (3 أبريل 2009)

*شئ رائع جدا ...شكرا لكِ*
*وهذا درس للانسان لكي ينتبه ويراجع نفسه قبل فوات الاوان*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (3 أبريل 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع جميل وموعظة
> مرسي يا كركر
> الرب يبارك في حياتك ويفرح قلبك​*





*ميرسى اختى راجعه لمرورك الجميل ربنا يباركك ويعوضك*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (3 أبريل 2009)

kokoman قال:


> رساله هامه جدا يا كيريا
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...





*ميرسى اخى كوكو  لمرورك الجميل ربنا يباركك ويعوضك*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (3 أبريل 2009)

sony_33 قال:


> منتهى الجمال والروعة
> تسلم ايدك كريا
> لتكن رحمتك يارب​





*ميرسى اخى سونى مشجعنى عطول انت  لمرورك الجميل ربنا يباركك ويعوضك*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (3 أبريل 2009)

fadie قال:


> المسيح يعيننا لنكون جاهزين للوقوف امامه يوم الدينونة. الحقيقة التى لمستها بيدى و رأيتها بعينى، هى انه بدون المسيح فى حياتنا، فنحن اغبياء. اليوم تُؤخذ نفسك منك يا غبى!
> 
> شكراً كيريا على تذكيرك لنا باليوم دة






*ميرسى فادى للكلام الجميل والتعليق الرائع و لمرورك الجميل ربنا يباركك ويعوضك*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (3 أبريل 2009)

bitar قال:


> *الحاله الوحيده ان تكون هذه هى حياتنا *
> *والسبب الرئيسى *
> *هو*
> * ابتعادنا عن المسيح الرب*
> ...





*ميرسى بجد يا بيترللكلام الروعه والتعليق الخطير دة ربنا يباركك ويحميك وميرسى  لمرورك الجميل ربنا يباركك ويعوضك*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (3 أبريل 2009)

my rock قال:


> ليكن كُل منا قادر على إستعراض حياته أمام الأخرين دون خجل أو خوف
> فهذا الذي أعطانا نعمة و بركة العيش في قربه, يستحق منا السلوك بحسب مشيئته..



*ميرسى جدااااااااا  ماى روك للمرور والتعليق الجميل ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## مسيحية واعتز (3 أبريل 2009)

_شكرا كتيييييييييير موضوع أكتر من روعه .....​_


----------



## +pepo+ (3 أبريل 2009)

موضوع حكايا وقصه حكايا 
وانا شفتها فى قصه صغيره كده فى المكتبه بتعتى قرتها وعجبتى جدا  بس خسارا ضاعت منى 
وميرسى على الموضوع الجميل ده
​


----------



## maria123 (3 أبريل 2009)

موضوع رائع
شكرااااااااا


----------



## lovely dove (3 أبريل 2009)

موضوع حلو قوي ياكيريا وفيه موعظه حلوة قوي 
ربنا يعوض تعبك ياقمر


----------



## doooody (3 أبريل 2009)

_شكررررررررررررررررا علي الموضوع الجميل 
:ab4:_​


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (3 أبريل 2009)

منتهى الجمال والروعة 
تسلم ايدك كريا
لتكن رحمتك يارب


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (3 أبريل 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> ميرسى يا كيريا​



*ميرسى جداااااااا سويتى حبيبتى لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (3 أبريل 2009)

candy shop قال:


> رووووووووووووووووووووعه ياكيريا
> 
> 
> موعظه جميله اوى
> ...




*ميرسى جداااااااا حبيبتى لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (3 أبريل 2009)

bent el3dra قال:


> *موضوع جمييييييييل اوووووى يا كيرى
> ميرسى ياحبيبتى تسلم ايدك
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك ​*




*ميرسى جداااااااا بنت العذراء  حبيبتى لمرورك الجميل الا بيفرحنى كتير
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (3 أبريل 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *كنت قريت القصه دي بنفس الصور من زمان
> 
> وانا صغير وعجبتني جدا ولسه فكرها لحد دلوقتي
> 
> ...




*ميرسى جداااااااا مايكل مرورك غالى جداااااا بجد ميرسى  لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (3 أبريل 2009)

totty قال:


> *قد ايه صعب الموقف ده
> 
> نفسى كلنا نكون جاهزين للوقت ده لان بجد حياتنا من غيره لا تسوى شىء
> 
> ميرسى يا كيريا رسالتك وصلت*​




*ميرسى جداااااااا توتى حبيبتى لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يعوضك واشكرك ربنا ان رسالتى بجد زى ماقولتى وصلت *


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (3 أبريل 2009)

صوت الرب قال:


> موضوع رائع و مفيد جدا ...
> أتمنى أن يستفيد منه جميع الأعضاء
> و يعلنوا إيمانهم بالمسيح المخلص
> ليس خوفا من الدينونة بل محبة لله الفادي
> شكرا كيريا ... الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك




*ميرسى جداااااااا صوت الرب  لمرورك الجميل وامين بجد لكل كلمه انت قولتها بجد اتشرفت بمرورك اخى الحبيب
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (3 أبريل 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> رائع *جدا ورسالة مهمة لكا شخص فينا
> شكرا حبيبتي​*




*ميرسى جداااااااا رانا حبيبتى لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (3 أبريل 2009)

coptic_knight قال:


> *جميل جدا يا عزيزتي
> والموضوع هام فعلا وياريت كل واحد يراجع نفسه​*




*ميرسى جداااااااا مينا  لمرورك الجميل وةطلتك الحلوة دايماااااااا
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (3 أبريل 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _احكم يا اخى على نفسك قبل ان يحكموا عليك_
> _روعه يا كيريا_
> _تسلم ايدك_
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​




*ميرسى جداااااااا تونى لمرورك الجميل وربنا يخليك تسلم عيونكم انتم الا قريت موضوعى وشرفته
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## eriny roro (3 أبريل 2009)

موضوع بجد فى منتهى الروعة يا كيريا
ورسالة لينا كلنا حلوة خالص
ربنا يكون معاكى​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (3 أبريل 2009)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *قصة جميلة جدا يا كيريا
> 
> وعلى فكرة انا قريت الكتاب ده قبل كده*




*ميرسى جداااااااا مايكل لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (3 أبريل 2009)

ana 100 100 قال:


> *كيريا *
> *شكرا لك لانه ارسلتي لي رابط الموضوع*
> 
> *بصراحة جميل جدا جدا .. ليكن سبب بركة لكثيرين*




*ميرسى جداااااااا يوحنا  لمرورك الجميل اخجلتم تواضعنا 
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (3 أبريل 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *فعلا محتاجين كلنا نتذكر اليوم دا *
> *ميرسي حبيبتي بجد علي الموضوع القيم*
> *ربنا يباركك*​




*ميرسى جداااااااا ميرو حبيبتى لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (3 أبريل 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> موضوع جمييييل ومفيد
> 
> ثانكس يا كيريا ​




*ميرسى جداااااااا مرمر يا شقيه ياااا قمرى ياااا  حبيبتى لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (3 أبريل 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *ما اجمله من موضوع يا كيريا ..
> امنت بالمسيح ربي و الهي و مخلصي و سيدا على حياتي..
> 
> ربنا يحميكي كيريا موضوع متميز يستحق التقييم...​*




*ميرسى جداااااااا  حبيبتى لمرورك الجميلوربنا يخليكى بجد على التقييم بجد ميرسى جدااااااا
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (4 أبريل 2009)

ferrari قال:


> شكراً ليكى اخت كيريا على الموضوع
> 
> الرب يغفر لنا كل خطايانا
> 
> ...




*ميرسى جداااااااا فيرى  لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (4 أبريل 2009)

come with me قال:


> *رائع يا كيريا*
> *ميرسى اكتير لها الموضوع الجميل*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*
> **​




*ميرسى جداااااااا جوجو اخى الحبيب لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (4 أبريل 2009)

m a r i a m قال:


> رووووووووووووعة ياقمر
> تأمل جميل اوى​




*ميرسى جداااااااا مريم  حبيبتى لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (4 أبريل 2009)

ماريتا قال:


> _موضوع هااااااايل يا كيريا_
> _ميرسى ليكى جداااااااا_
> _ربنا يباركك يا قمر_​




*ميرسى جداااااااا ماريتا يا قمرايه  حبيبتى لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (4 أبريل 2009)

zezza قال:


> روووووووووووووووووووووووعة يا كيريا
> بجد معبرة جدا جدا جدا خليتنى افكر و احسبها فى مخى
> ربنا يباركك يا قمر
> و شكرا لانك نبهتينى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك و يملاكى نعمة




*ميرسى جداااااااا زيزا  حبيبتى لمرورك الجميل واشكر ربنا انه خلانى انبهك له وتستفيدى منه دة بالنسبالى اكبر هديه 
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## kokielpop (4 أبريل 2009)

*جميل جدا اختى كيريا


موضوع رائع

يسوع يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (4 أبريل 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> موضوع جميل جدااااا
> ربنا عايزنا دايما مستعدين
> ميرسى كيريا على الموضوع الجميل
> ربنا يباركك



*ميرسى بونبونايه حبيبتى للمرور الجميل دة ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (4 أبريل 2009)

extreemfxtrader قال:


> موعظة ورسالة وتحذير مصور رائع اختنا الحبيبة كيريا
> موضوع مميز جدا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك الجميلة



*ميرسى اخى اكستريم الحبيب  للمرور الجميل دة ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (4 أبريل 2009)

tena_tntn قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> مرسي اخي كريا



*ميرسى اختى تينا  للمرور الجميل دة ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (4 أبريل 2009)

tena_tntn قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> مرسي اختى كريا



* ميرسى اختى تينا حبيبى وشكرا لتعديل الاسم من اخ لاخت ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (4 أبريل 2009)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ليعطنا الله نعمة أن نقف أمامة مغسولين بدمه الكريم متطهرين من رباطات الخطية
> ربنا يباركك كيريا على هذا الموضوع المميز​*






* ميرسى جداااااااااا اخى صوت صارخ على الصورة كتير رائعه وتعليقك اروع ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (4 أبريل 2009)

christianbible5 قال:


> الرب يباركك اختي في الرب يسوع,
> 
> العدرا تحرسك من كل شر.



* ميرسى كرستيان للمرلاور الجميل ربنا يعوضك *


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (4 أبريل 2009)

mana_mana قال:


> ميرسى جدا جدا للموضوع الهام جدا دة والجميل
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



* ميرسىمانا حبيبتى للمرور  الجميل ربنا يعوضك *


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (4 أبريل 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *موضوع مهم جدا يكيريا ربنا يبارك حياتك ​*



* ميرسى انجى للمرور  الجميل ربنا يعوضك *


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (4 أبريل 2009)

ابن المصلوب قال:


> شكرا كيريا



* العفو ابن المصلوب  ربنا يعوضك *


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (4 أبريل 2009)

200madona قال:


> *شكرا على الرسالة الجميلة ياكيريا
> 
> وربنا يبارك حياتك ونرجو المذيد​*



* ميرسى مادونا للمرور  الجميل ربنا يعوضك *


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (4 أبريل 2009)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااااا كيريا ربنا يباركك



* ميرسى اكليل شوك  للمرور  الجميل ربنا يعوضك *


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (4 أبريل 2009)

العجايبي قال:


> *موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااا
> رساله موعضه لكل الناس
> تسلم ايدك ربنا يباركك*



* ميرسى عجايبى  للمرور  الجميل ربنا يعوضك اخجلتم تواضعنا *


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (4 أبريل 2009)

mor antonios قال:


> *شئ رائع جدا ...شكرا لكِ*
> *وهذا درس للانسان لكي ينتبه ويراجع نفسه قبل فوات الاوان*​



* ميرسى مور انطونيوس للمرور  الجميل ربنا يعوضك *


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (4 أبريل 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *الرب يباركك كيريا ع ها الموضوع الحلو
> 
> إن كان هادا ما يدور في عقلنا البشري المحدود
> 
> ...



* ميرسىاللللللللللللللللللللله اختى شربل على التعليق الاكتر من رائعععععععععع وعلى  للمرور  الجميل ربنا يعوضك *


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (4 أبريل 2009)

مسيحية واعتز قال:


> _شكرا كتيييييييييير موضوع أكتر من روعه .....​_



* ميرسى اختى الحبيبه مسيحيه للمرور  الجميل ربنا يعوضك *


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (4 أبريل 2009)

+pepo+ قال:


> موضوع حكايا وقصه حكايا
> وانا شفتها فى قصه صغيره كده فى المكتبه بتعتى قرتها وعجبتى جدا  بس خسارا ضاعت منى
> وميرسى على الموضوع الجميل ده
> ​



* ميرسى مادونا للمرور  الجميل ربنا يعوضك *


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (4 أبريل 2009)

maria123 قال:


> موضوع رائع
> شكرااااااااا



* ميرسى ماريا للمرور  الجميل ربنا يعوضك *


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (4 أبريل 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> موضوع حلو قوي ياكيريا وفيه موعظه حلوة قوي
> ربنا يعوض تعبك ياقمر



* ميرسى اختى الحبيبه يا قمرايه للمرور  الجميل ربنا يعوضك *


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (4 أبريل 2009)

doooody قال:


> _شكررررررررررررررررا علي الموضوع الجميل
> :ab4:_​



* ميرسى دودىىىىى للمرور  الجميل ربنا يعوضك *


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (4 أبريل 2009)

نيرمين عزمى قال:


> منتهى الجمال والروعة
> تسلم ايدك كريا
> لتكن رحمتك يارب



* ميرسى نيرمين حبيبتى  للمرور  الجميل ربنا يعوضك *


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (4 أبريل 2009)

kokielpop قال:


> *جميل جدا اختى كيريا
> 
> 
> موضوع رائع
> ...



* ميرسى اخى الحبيب  للمرور  الجميل ربنا يعوضك *


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (4 أبريل 2009)

eriny roro قال:


> موضوع بجد فى منتهى الروعة يا كيريا
> ورسالة لينا كلنا حلوة خالص
> ربنا يكون معاكى​



* ميرسىارينى ربنا يخليكى بجد للمرور  الجميل ربنا يعوضك *


----------



## النهيسى (4 أبريل 2009)

_الرب يبارككم
شكرا
صلاتكم لى​_


----------



## grges monir (4 أبريل 2009)

رائع كيريا كلمات صارخة فى اذننا لنفيق قبل فوات الاوان
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يباركك


----------



## vetaa (4 أبريل 2009)

*ياربى على الموضوع
بجد ميرسى قوى يا كيرى

موضوع مهم قووووى
وياريتنا نفكر فيه على طول
ونعمل حساب اى كلمه وكمان اى فكر
ممكن يصدر مننا

ربنا يحمينا ويجعلنا مستعدين لليوم ده
*


----------



## لوقا عادل (4 أبريل 2009)

مرسي ليك
جميلة قوي ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## veansea (5 أبريل 2009)

روعه يا كيريا تسمحيلى اعرضها لشباب كنيستى ولا لا 
لانها بجد مفيده جدا


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (5 أبريل 2009)

*روووووووعة يا كيرى حبيبتى
ميرسيي وربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## monygirl (5 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدا *
*منك يا كيريا*
*ميرسى ليكى *​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (5 أبريل 2009)

*ربنا يعوضك رسالة مؤثره والتفكير فيها يتعب بس لزم فعلا لانى نفسىاكون فى حضن يسوع ارحمنا يا رب *


----------



## al kharek (6 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا يا كيريا موضوع جميل 
وربنا يجعل اسمائنا دائما في سفر الحياه*


----------



## bahaa_06 (6 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع جميل ورائع 
مرسي ليك كتير
منتظرين المزيد
الرب يبارك في حياتك ويفرح قلبك​*


----------



## mr.hima (6 أبريل 2009)

موضوع مرعب .. كل حاجة كل كبير ة وضغيرة ربنا يرحمنا 
مرسي خالص ​


----------



## ميرا1 (6 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى ليكى كتير بجد الموضوع غايه فى الروعه ويخلينا نعيد التفكير فى حياتنا ماشيه ازاى


----------



## man4truth (6 أبريل 2009)

ربنا يرشدنا ويقوينا الى طريق ملكوته


----------



## Strident (7 أبريل 2009)

رائع يا كيريا...

فعلاً الوضع خطير...و للأسف نحن نتناسى هذه اللحظة...

شكراً جداً لأجل هذا الموضوع المهم...

"هوذا انا عتيد أن أقف أمام الديان العادل، مرعوباً و مرتعباً من كثرة ذنوبي، لأن العمر المنقضي في الملاهي يستوجب الدينونة"

"بعين متحننة يارب انظر الى ضعفى فعما قليل تفنى حياتى وبأعمالى ليس لى خلاص فلهذا أسأل بعين رحيمة يا رب انظر إلى ضعفي و ذلي و مسكنتي و غربتي و نجني"


----------



## emy (7 أبريل 2009)

_شكرا يا كيريا بجد على الرساله دى_​


----------



## BishoRagheb (7 أبريل 2009)

فكرتيني بالوعظة بتاعت البابا شنودة (بعد الموت مفيش فرصة )
رائع ياكيري
ربنا يبارك تعبك ومجهودك
ويفرح قلبك دايما
تقبلي مروري
​


----------



## petar-11 (7 أبريل 2009)

الرب يبارك حياتك ، ويزيدك من النعمة


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (7 أبريل 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> _الرب يبارككم
> شكرا
> صلاتكم لى​_



*ميرسى جدااااااااااا اخى الحبيب للمرور الجميل ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (7 أبريل 2009)

grges monir قال:


> رائع كيريا كلمات صارخة فى اذننا لنفيق قبل فوات الاوان
> ميرسى ليكى
> ربنا يباركك



*ميرسى جدااااااااااا اخى الحبيب جرجس  للمرور الجميل ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (7 أبريل 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *ياربى على الموضوع
> بجد ميرسى قوى يا كيرى
> 
> موضوع مهم قووووى
> ...



*ميرسى جدااااااااااا فتوت حبيبتى للمرور الجميل ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (7 أبريل 2009)

لوقا عادل قال:


> مرسي ليك
> جميلة قوي ربنا يباركك
> ​



*ميرسى جدااااااااااا اخى الحبيب للمرور الجميل ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (7 أبريل 2009)

veansea قال:


> روعه يا كيريا تسمحيلى اعرضها لشباب كنيستى ولا لا
> لانها بجد مفيده جدا



*ميرسى جدااااااااااا للمرور الجميل ربنا يعوضك
وطبعا حبيبتى اسمحلك دة كلام ربنا وجميل انه يوصل الرساله لكل الناس
ربنا يعوضك حبيبتى

*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (7 أبريل 2009)

meryam 4 jesus قال:


> *روووووووعة يا كيرى حبيبتى
> ميرسيي وربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك*​



*ميرسى جدااااااااااا اختى حبيبتى ياقمرايتى للمرور الجميل ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (7 أبريل 2009)

monygirl قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا *
> *منك يا كيريا*
> *ميرسى ليكى *​



*ميرسى جدااااااااااا اختى الحبيبه للمرور الجميل ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (7 أبريل 2009)

al kharek قال:


> *شكرا يا كيريا موضوع جميل
> وربنا يجعل اسمائنا دائما في سفر الحياه*



*ميرسى جدااااااااااا اخى الحبيب الخارق   للمرور الجميل ربنا يعوضك واميييييين تكون اسمائنا كلها فى سفر الحياه امين امين*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (7 أبريل 2009)

please be clear قال:


> *ربنا يعوضك رسالة مؤثره والتفكير فيها يتعب بس لزم فعلا لانى نفسىاكون فى حضن يسوع ارحمنا يا رب *



*ميرسى جدااااااااااا اخى الحبيب للمرور الجميل ربنا يعوضك
ويفرح قلبك ويديك نعمه وغفران وفرح من سماه *


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (7 أبريل 2009)

*ربنا يفرح قلبك ويعوضك كيريا*
*موضوع جميل اوى بجد*​


----------



## Tota Christ (8 أبريل 2009)

موضوع راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع بجد رااااااااااااائع تسلم ايدك


----------



## Bent el Massih (8 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع رائع جدا اختي كيريا
ميرسي ليكي 
الرب يباركك و يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 أبريل 2009)

bahaa_06 قال:


> *موضوع جميل ورائع
> مرسي ليك كتير
> منتظرين المزيد
> الرب يبارك في حياتك ويفرح قلبك​*



*ربنا يخليك يابهاء وميرسى بجد لمرورك ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 أبريل 2009)

mr.hima قال:


> موضوع مرعب .. كل حاجة كل كبير ة وضغيرة ربنا يرحمنا
> مرسي خالص ​



*ربنا يخليك ياهيماااااااا  وميرسى بجد لمرورك ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 أبريل 2009)

ميرا1 قال:


> ميرسى ليكى كتير بجد الموضوع غايه فى الروعه ويخلينا نعيد التفكير فى حياتنا ماشيه ازاى



*ميرسى بجد لمرورك يا ميرا ياقمرايتى  ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 أبريل 2009)

man4truth قال:


> ربنا يرشدنا ويقوينا الى طريق ملكوته



*ميرسى بجد لمرورك ربنا يعوضك*:t9:


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 أبريل 2009)

johnnie قال:


> رائع يا كيريا...
> 
> فعلاً الوضع خطير...و للأسف نحن نتناسى هذه اللحظة...
> 
> ...



*ربنا يخليكوميرسى بجد لمرورك ربنا يعوضك بجدددددددددد تعليق اكثر من رااااااااااااائع*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 أبريل 2009)

emy قال:


> _شكرا يا كيريا بجد على الرساله دى_​



*ربنا يخليك يااميى حبيبتى وميرسى بجد لمرورك ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 أبريل 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> فكرتيني بالوعظة بتاعت البابا شنودة (بعد الموت مفيش فرصة )
> رائع ياكيري
> ربنا يبارك تعبك ومجهودك
> ويفرح قلبك دايما
> ...



*ميرسى بجد لمرورك ربنا يعوضكيا بيشو*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 أبريل 2009)

petar-11 قال:


> الرب يبارك حياتك ، ويزيدك من النعمة



*ربنا يخليك يابيتر  وميرسى بجد لمرورك ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 أبريل 2009)

stray sheep قال:


> *ربنا يفرح قلبك ويعوضك كيريا*
> *موضوع جميل اوى بجد*​



*ربنا يخليكى وميرسى بجد لمرورك ربنا يعوضك ويفرح قلبك حبيبتى *


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 أبريل 2009)

tota christ قال:


> موضوع راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع بجد رااااااااااااائع تسلم ايدك



*ربنا يخليكى حبيبتى توتا  وميرسى بجد لمرورك ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 أبريل 2009)

karima قال:


> *موضوع رائع جدا اختي كيريا
> ميرسي ليكي
> الرب يباركك و يعوض تعب محبتك​*



* ميرسى بجد لمرورك اختى الحبيبه كريمه ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## Strident (9 أبريل 2009)

كلمة بيشو اللي سمعها في وعظة ان بعد الموت مافيش فرصة تانية، فكرتني بكلمة تانية في جزء من وعظة سمعتها في فيديو...

"لما تقول التوبة ساعة الموت، يبقى انت بتقول لربنا أنا هافضل أتحداك و أعصاك إلى لحظة الموت...
أهل الجحيم بيتمنوا دقيقة واحدة من عمرك يقدموا فيها توبة...الكلام ده ماينفعش"

ربنا يرحمنا كلنا...


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (10 أبريل 2009)

johnnie قال:


> كلمة بيشو اللي سمعها في وعظة ان بعد الموت مافيش فرصة تانية، فكرتني بكلمة تانية في جزء من وعظة سمعتها في فيديو...
> 
> "لما تقول التوبة ساعة الموت، يبقى انت بتقول لربنا أنا هافضل أتحداك و أعصاك إلى لحظة الموت...
> أهل الجحيم بيتمنوا دقيقة واحدة من عمرك يقدموا فيها توبة...الكلام ده ماينفعش"
> ...



*اللللللللللللله رد رااااااااااائع اختى الحبيبه
ربنا يباركك ويعوضك*


----------



## المجدلية (10 أبريل 2009)

روووووووووووووووعه يا كيريا ربنا يباركك


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أبريل 2009)

*ميرسى يا كيرررررررى على موضوعك الجميل
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## menarefaat (11 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا يا كيريا
ربنا يباركك
شكرا لتعبك​


----------



## milad hanna (14 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل يا اخت كيريا ونحن نسلك بحسب مشيئته ليس خوفا من الدينونة ولكن لاننا نحبه لانه احبنا اولا


----------



## اني بل (15 أبريل 2009)

فكرة مبتكرة وحلوة، ربنا يباركك


----------



## ابن القديسين (17 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي ليكم وصلولي بجد محتاج صلاتكم


----------



## أَمَة (17 أبريل 2009)

شكرا اختي الحبيبة كيريا 
على الموضوع النافع والمفيد

واشكر اخي الحبيب فريدي
لأن بسبب توقيعه قرأت الموضوع​


----------



## يوسف الياس متى (17 أبريل 2009)

اختي ألمباركة كيريا أن ألقلم يعجز عن تسطير ألكلمات ألمكمونة في قلبي . لقد جعلتني جالسا فاغرا فمي مشدوها لما رأيت من عظمة ألأفكار ألروحية ألسامية في ما ابدعتي من رسومات ونجاحك ألباهر في توصيل رسالة ألخلاص .أصلي أن يبارك ألرب حياتك وموهبتك لمجد اسمه ألقدوس .
يسرني أن أقدم هذه ألأبيات من قصيدة كتبتها:
فاترك ورائك وهما زائلا..
وافهم ما يقوله ألكتاب
سيأتيك يوما فيه تقف
لتعطي ربك عنك ألحساب
فان ترفضه أليوم تأكد
ينتظرك جحيما وفيه ألعذاب
وان تسمعه وتقبل نداه
يبررك دون أي عتاب
فتحيا بظل ألاله ألقدير 
وتنعم بأبدية بحضن ألآب
****************
وكل عام وأنتي بألف خير ونعمة وسلام .
أخوكي في ألمسيح يوسف متى .


----------



## الملكة العراقية (17 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع الراااااائع والمهم
ربنا يبارك تعبك يا قمر​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (18 أبريل 2009)

يوسف الياس متى قال:


> اختي ألمباركة كيريا أن ألقلم يعجز عن تسطير ألكلمات ألمكمونة في قلبي . لقد جعلتني جالسا فاغرا فمي مشدوها لما رأيت من عظمة ألأفكار ألروحية ألسامية في ما ابدعتي من رسومات ونجاحك ألباهر في توصيل رسالة ألخلاص .أصلي أن يبارك ألرب حياتك وموهبتك لمجد اسمه ألقدوس .
> يسرني أن أقدم هذه ألأبيات من قصيدة كتبتها:
> فاترك ورائك وهما زائلا..
> وافهم ما يقوله ألكتاب
> ...



*

مشعارفه اقولك ايه يا يوسف كلام جميل وفرحتى بجد ان حد استفاد من موضوعى المتواضع بجد كلامك بكانى فرحا بجد شكراااااااااا ليك وكمان شكرا للابيات الرقيقه دى ربنا ينور قلبك وحياتك ويفرحك ويديك نعمه من غناه​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (18 أبريل 2009)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع الراااااائع والمهم
> ربنا يبارك تعبك يا قمر​


*
ميرسى اختى الحبيبه ملكه للمرور الجميل بجد دة 
ربنا يباركك حبيبتى​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (18 أبريل 2009)

naglaa_y قال:


> روووووووووووووووعه يا كيريا ربنا يباركك



*ميرسى نجلالاء حبيبتى للمرور الجميل
والاجمل استفادتك منه
ربنا يفرح قلبك*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (18 أبريل 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *ميرسى يا كيرررررررى على موضوعك الجميل
> ربنا يباركك*



*ميرسى دونا حبيبتى لمرورك الا فرحنى 
ربنا يباركك حبيبتى*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (18 أبريل 2009)

menarefaat قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا كيريا
> ربنا يباركك
> شكرا لتعبك​



*ميرسى يا ميييييينا للمرور الحلو دة واستفادتك يارب يفرحك كدة وكل سنه وانت طيب*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (18 أبريل 2009)

milad hanna قال:


> موضوع جميل يا اخت كيريا ونحن نسلك بحسب مشيئته ليس خوفا من الدينونة ولكن لاننا نحبه لانه احبنا اولا


*
ميرسىىىىىى يا ميلاد
ربنا يباركك ويارب تكون استفدت بجد منه
ربنا يفرحك*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (18 أبريل 2009)

joyful song قال:


> فكرة مبتكرة وحلوة، ربنا يباركك


*
ميرسى جويفل للمرور العثل دة
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (18 أبريل 2009)

ابن القديسين قال:


> ميرسي ليكم وصلولي بجد محتاج صلاتكم



*ميرسى اخى الحبيب للمرور الجميل ربنا يباركك ويفرحك*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (18 أبريل 2009)

أمة قال:


> شكرا اختي الحبيبة كيريا
> على الموضوع النافع والمفيد
> 
> واشكر اخي الحبيب فريدي
> لأن بسبب توقيعه قرأت الموضوع​


*
بجد  ياامه فريدى كان عاملها بالتوقيع؟؟؟؟؟
بجد ميرسى فريدى ربنا يباركك وميرسى اختى الحبيبه امه للمرور
واشكر ربنا انه انتى استفدتى ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (21 أبريل 2009)

قصة مصورة وحلوة كثير
شكرا الك​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (13 يونيو 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> قصة مصورة وحلوة كثير
> شكرا الك​



ميرسىىىىىىىىى جداا اختى الحبيبه للمرور ربنا يباركك​


----------



## جيلان (18 يونيو 2009)

*بجد موضوع فى منتهى الجمال وبيحسسنا بحلاوة العيشة مع ربنا واهمية التوبة
ربنا يعطينا نعمة لتكون هذه اللحظة غير مخيفة ويكون بعدها سعادة ابدية
بجد رائع يا كيريا*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (19 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى خاااااااااااااالث اختى الحبيبه جيلان
للرد الجميل دى 
بجد نورتينى يسوع يحميكى حبيبتى*​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2009)

جميل جداااا يا كيريا

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (22 يونيو 2009)

ميرسىىىىىىىىىىى خالث ياكليمو
للمرور والمشاركه
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (22 يونيو 2009)

بجد يا كيريا موضوع حلو اووووووووووووي و انا استفدت منو كتيييييييير جدا
و هو مش محتاج اي تعليق لانه بجد موضوع متكامل 
مرسي يا حبيبة قلبي على تعبك في هذا الموضوع الجميل
ربنا يباركك يا جميلة و يعوضك على محبتك امين يا الهي
اذكريني في صواتك كتيييييير جدا
اختك الغلبانة موري​


----------



## zama (4 يوليو 2009)

عارفه أنا بعد ما شوفت الموضوع ده ..
*حسيت بخوف شديد جداً جداً ..*بس أعتقد إن ربنا أحن من الصورة اللى مرسوم بيها هنا ..ولا أيه ؟؟
أشكرك ..


----------



## جيلان (4 يوليو 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> عارفه أنا بعد ما شوفت الموضوع ده ..
> *حسيت بخوف شديد جداً جداً ..*بس أعتقد إن ربنا أحن من الصورة اللى مرسوم بيها هنا ..ولا أيه ؟؟
> أشكرك ..



*هو اه حنين
بس بعد الموضوع هتكون فرصتنا خلصت خلاص
هى دى الصورة الى هنا*


----------



## just member (9 يوليو 2009)

*رائع يا كيريا*
*تسلم ايدك اختى العزيزة*
*وبيستحق احلى تقييم*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*
**​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 يوليو 2009)

*ميرسى خاااااااااااالث مورى للرد الجميل قوىىىىىىىىى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك حبيبتى​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 يوليو 2009)

اما اخى الحبيب مينا فأختى جيلان قامت بالواجب بصراحه برد اكثر من رائع
ربنا يباركك حبيبتى جيلان ويباركك يا مينا​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 يوليو 2009)

جوجو
مشعارفه اشكرك ازاى تقييم حته واحده عشان موضوعى البسيط
بجد كتير عليا
ميرسى بجد ليك
ربنا يباركك ياجوجو​


----------



## yousteka (15 يوليو 2009)

تأمل يمكن اكون انا او انت هذا الشخص.....................​ 









​ 







​ 






​ 







​ 








​ 






​ 







​ 








​ 











يتبع

​


----------



## yousteka (15 يوليو 2009)

​ 







​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 

منقول​ 
ياريت كلكم تدعولي​ 
محتاجة صلوتكم جدا​ 
نتيجتي بعد ساعتين​


----------



## kalimooo (15 يوليو 2009)

رااااااااااائع يا يوستيكاااااا 

موضوع تشكري عليه

يسوع يبارك مجهودك


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يوليو 2009)

موضوع رااااااااائع جدا يا يوستيكا وهام 

ولازم ناخد بالنا كويس من حياتنا الابديه اكتر من حياتنا على الارض 

شكرا ليكى على الرساله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (16 يوليو 2009)




----------



## godwithme (18 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل فعلا اختي الغاليه ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (24 يوليو 2009)

*ميرسى جداااااا
godwithme  
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## حنا صلاح (15 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على القصه الجميله انا بطلب الكثير من القصص
*يا اخ حنا هنا منتدى مسيحى مفيهوش مجال للتعارف من النوع ده وكلنا هنا بيجمعنا حب المسيح وبنتعامل كأسره واحده ولكن على صفحات المنتدى وممنوع تحط ايميلك فى اى موضوع او انك تطلب تتعرف على أى عضوه هنا والا تعرضت عضويتك للايقاف *


----------



## +Coptic+ (15 أغسطس 2009)

*جميلة جدا يا كيريا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (16 أغسطس 2009)

*ميرسى خااااااااااااالث ياماجد
ربنا يباركك بجد*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (1 سبتمبر 2009)

مرسي يا كيريا علي الرسالة المهمة دي ..ربنا يعوضك ...
​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا يافادى بجد لتعليقكك 
والحمد لله رسالتى وصلت ليك
وفهمتها كويس
ربنا يباركك ياغالى
اذكرنى بصلاتك *​


----------



## Maria Salib (13 سبتمبر 2009)

اختى الحبيبه الغاليه
اصلى للرب يسوع وادعي ليا وليك بالخلاص والتوبه والمغفره 
ما اروعك وما اروع مخطوطاتك
كم انها اثرت فى كثيرا
وخصوصا
من اول ما كتبت 
قول الكتاب المقدس يوجد طريق واحد للسماء
فقد كان شامل جامع
لما ينبغى علينا عمله
يارب كلما ضعفت قوينى
وزد من خير اصحابى ورفاقى واحبابى اعضاء هذا المنتدى السامى
بحبكم كلكم
ويبارك الرب مجدكم ويخليكى لينا يا كيريا بافكارك الحلوه المبدعه والموحيه
سلام ونعمة رب المجد


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*ميرسى جدااااااااا اختى الحبيبه سالى للرد الرائع بجد
ربنا يباركك حبيبتى ​*


----------



## passion (25 أكتوبر 2009)

لتكن رحمتك يارب​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (25 أكتوبر 2009)

الموضوع جميل جدا وموعظ اووووووووووووووووووووى 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## نادر شنوده (26 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الثالوث الاقدس   ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك   وبجد دى شى راع جدا جدا وربنا يديكى نعمه وتبركينا باعمالك الجميله


----------



## عماد موسى ذكى (23 ديسمبر 2009)

رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررروعة


----------



## salib 2010 (4 يناير 2010)

موضوع رائع الرب يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Mary Gergees (5 يناير 2010)

*الموضوع جميل اووووووى
ميرسى ليكى كيريا​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج للتكرار ​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (3 فبراير 2010)

*تكرار ايه يا دونتى ​*


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (12 فبراير 2010)

*روووووعة ربنا يباركك *


----------



## حبة خردل (19 أبريل 2010)

*اية الموضوع الجااااامد والدسّم دا يا كيريا*

*موضوع في القمة*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (20 أبريل 2010)

*ميرسى كريستيان​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (20 أبريل 2010)

*ميرسى حبه خردل لمرورك​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 يونيو 2011)

جميييييييييييييييييييييله جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (28 يونيو 2011)

شكرااااااااا لكل الا مر بالتوبيك وبعتزر لىتغيبى المتكرر


----------



## ســـيف الاسـلام (11 نوفمبر 2011)

انا مسلم ولكن اسمح لى ان ابدى اعجابى بموضوعك


----------



## johna&jesus (16 مايو 2012)

*حلووووووووووة يا  جلاكسى *
*ربنا يبركيك*​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 مايو 2012)

موضوع روووووعة

مع انه قديم بس اول مرة اشوفه

100 تقييم


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (17 مايو 2012)

ربنا يبارك حياتك ..

طريقه روعه فى محاكاة الواقع عن طريق رسومات بسيطه..

يسوع يمنحنا خلاصه الأبدي 

أمين أمين 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 

​


----------

